# How do you attach your bromeliads to your backgrounds



## phantasmal1 (Nov 23, 2011)

i have mede backgrounds out of expanding foam and coir but howdo you attatch the broms to it? we used to wrapwire round them then put that into the foam, but it left themsometimes just hanging inthe air. pictures would be appreciated or a description  thanks


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

What I do is simple. I take toothpicks and push them in the great stuff around the colon so that the roots will attach to the background. The toothpicks usually rot out as the brom gets enough time to attach.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

I have done it a couple ways. I have tied them with fishing line to cork before using GS. I also use the old, harder root structures and push it into the great stuff. I have also used four inch bamboo scewers (for shish kabob) and pushed it through the base into the great stuff. If you are careful and go low enough their is no adverse affects. Sometimes I will just ziptie them to driftwood and branches.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Brom and plant mounting pics/instructions, starting at the bottom of the page.
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/79872-bad-plant-order-good-deal-2.html


----------



## phantasmal1 (Nov 23, 2011)

oh wow thanks for that  that was extremely helpful


----------



## phantasmal1 (Nov 23, 2011)

i managed  i hope it roots


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

Good brom stick. I would honestly, if possible, make it stand straighter. The roots will attach no matter what, just make sure its VERY moist and it will for sure root, just don't allow the colon (the hard part at the base of the brom) to get too wet or it rots. It is very give and take =P


----------



## phantasmal1 (Nov 23, 2011)

ok i will straighten it out in the morning and when it comes to watering it i will water the background and let the water flow and water the brom, see how that goes


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

I usually, until roots are formed, over flow the false bottom with water. I fill the axial of the brom's to be full at all time, and then just mist the tank. Once I see the roots I slowly drain the false bottom over a week period and just keep the brom full at all time and slow my misting down to once a day as long as their is condensation on the glass ^^

Hope that helps a bit.


----------



## phantasmal1 (Nov 23, 2011)

well the brom has loads of roots already i just need them to stick to the background  and the brom wont fill, water just flows straight out?


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

Cut the roots off. It will help I promise ^^


----------



## phantasmal1 (Nov 23, 2011)

Completely off ? so there are none at all?


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

Ya. It will help spawn new root and growth. That way the colon is bare (just don't cut the colon) and the roots will attach easier. If you don't trust me search and you will see it in multiple posts, or if someone else responds they will agree. ^.^


----------



## phantasmal1 (Nov 23, 2011)

VenomR00 said:


> Ya. It will help spawn new root and growth. That way the colon is bare (just don't cut the colon) and the roots will attach easier. If you don't trust me search and you will see it in multiple posts, or if someone else responds they will agree. ^.^


no i beleive you  i will do it in the morning when i straighten it up


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I agree about cutting the roots off. It will speed the plants process of putting out new roots and attaching to the wall. This works great with broms. However I am completely baffled about overflowing the false bottom. If you overflow the false bottom, then your substrate will be 100 percent saturated. This could kill every plant rooted in the substrate. Your substrate could very quickly turn anaerobic, rotting out the entire substrate and releasing very foul odors.
Perhaps I am misunderstanding what you are saying, but if that is your meaning, I would NOT recommend it.


----------



## phantasmal1 (Nov 23, 2011)

Pumilo said:


> I agree about cutting the roots off. It will speed the plants process of putting out new roots and attaching to the wall. This works great with broms. However I am completely baffled about overflowing the false bottom. If you overflow the false bottom, then your substrate will be 100 percent saturated. This could kill every plant rooted in the substrate. Your substrate could very quickly turn anaerobic, rotting out the entire substrate and releasing very foul odors.
> Perhaps I am misunderstanding what you are saying, but if that is your meaning, I would NOT recommend it.



at this moment in time, there is no false bottom or substrate in the tank. so i could just fill the bottom of the tank with water? i was planning on just using either leca or filter fiber as a drain


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

VenomR00 said:


> That way the colon is bare (just don't cut the colon)


COUGH "*stolon*" COUGH, COUGH...... 


Ed


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

phantasmal1 said:


> at this moment in time, there is no false bottom or substrate in the tank. so i could just fill the bottom of the tank with water? i was planning on just using either leca or filter fiber as a drain


I'm still baffled. Please explain what purpose is served by putting more water in the viv, than the false bottom can hold. I cannot fathom a connection between mounting a brom on the background, and flooding the substrate.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Ed said:


> COUGH "*stolon*" COUGH, COUGH......
> 
> 
> Ed


You don't want to hear about his bare colon?


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks. I didn't mean over flow to the point that it is sitting in the substrate but rather making it so that there is water about half full. Usually I don't even add water into my vivs because my frogs don't need them. I add water half way up until it looks okay then remove most, if not all of it, when roots start establishing.

Sorry for miss wording with no explanation.

Also thanks Ed I could not for the life of me remember the right name =P


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

VenomR00 said:


> Thanks. I didn't mean over flow to the point that it is sitting in the substrate but rather making it so that there is water about half full. Usually I don't even add water into my vivs because my frogs don't need them. I add water half way up until it looks okay then remove most, if not all of it, when roots start establishing.
> 
> Sorry for miss wording with no explanation.
> 
> Also thanks Ed I could not for the life of me remember the right name =P


OK, gotcha. So you just mean even as little as 1/2" of water, well below the bottom of your substrate, simply to raise the humidity of the viv?
I keep a small amount of standing water in the bottom of all my vivs, at all times. Most of my vivs keep about an inch of water. This can help with humidity.


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

ya to raise the humidity. I don't like there being to much water because I don't have a drain hole and have to siphon through my "pond" area. I don't want my Blackjeans depositing in the pond so I tend to keep it low, to nonexistent. If my humidity drops I just mist more often =P

And the water always get a nasty smell that I can't ever keep clean which would be nice, but I would rather just not deal with.


----------

